# ...



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

These are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice, i like the last one!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

nice, i like the last one!


----------



## anusreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

I once fucked DP, now my dick has it and that sucks.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I like this.


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Why were you wearing shoes at the beach ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

ann1e said:


> Crabs. I was write near the rocks (that's where the best "writable" sand is), and these big crabs can pop out of nowhere. I wouldn't usually wear thongs ("flip flops", Americans), but I just wear them when I'm in danger of losing my toes :/


crabs love your toes dont they


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

thats just fantastic


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

My girlfriend has a job she finds difficult to talk about...

She sells sea shells by the sea shore









good pics annie


----------

